
How to turn off Carrier IQ on your iPhone - DanielRibeiro
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222336/How_to_turn_off_Carrier_IQ_on_your_iPhone?source=rss_security&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+computerworld/s/feed/topic/17+(Computerworld+Security+News)
======
mrmaddog
It is these types of stories that make me wince whenever I am linked to
computerworld.com. No new information was offered, the title was primed for
linkbaiting, and the rest of the story was a regurgitation of pieces found
elsewhere (with extraneous bolding). I wish I could un-see the pre-roll
advertisement--not because I hate advertising, but because I can't believe
computerworld gets money for that type of story.

------
MarvinYork
I don't know why exactly I followed these instructions, because I was sure
that I had never turned "diagnostics" it on. When I saw the settings I was
kind of shocked, because my iPhone 4S (5.0.1) really was running in
diagnostics mode all the time.

Probably you should check your settings, too!

